# Website for flightsuit patches?



## Should_I_get_a_haircut? (30 Sep 2011)

Good day,

I am looking to order some flightsuit patches. If I am not mistaken there is a website where all aircrew can order their respective squadron patches and I cannot find it with google. I am not sure if posting the website here violates the terms and conditions or not, but if anyone knows the particular website I am looking for could you email it to me? 

Thanks


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2011)

There are lots here:
http://www.dbembroidery.com


----------



## Should_I_get_a_haircut? (30 Sep 2011)

Thank you Medic and WingsofFury.


----------



## nickanick (30 Oct 2011)

Don't the CF give you patches when you get posted in a unit?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Oct 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Don't the CF give you patches when you get posted in a unit?



No. Wings are issued and there is a generic name tag that can be used though. All other badges, like Sqn heraldic crests and type badges you have to buy yourself.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Oct 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Don't the CF give you patches when you get posted in a unit?


To further amplify CDN Aviator's post - the mandatory patches that are required to be worn are provided by the CF (generic RCAF nametag and Wings/specialist badges).  Squadron heraldic patches and airframe specific patches are optional.


----------



## HeavyHooker (7 Nov 2011)

Haha Zoomie!  Try telling our SCWO that!!!   ;D


----------



## Zoomie (7 Nov 2011)

Just show him the reference. SCWO excel at their myopic view on CF life through those very rule books.


----------



## HeavyHooker (7 Nov 2011)

Na, I'll just keep paying the extra 8 bucks for each damn patch.  I can't see how pointing out regs to a SCWO could ever be worth more than going a few bucks in the hole and it should keep me off of the s#!t list for the most part!


----------



## Zoomie (8 Nov 2011)

Tell me about it. Mind you I had a pleasent surprise at my latest posting. All patches provided free of charge!


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Nov 2011)

Welcome to the USofA!

At every Canadian Unit I have been posted to, I got one free set of squadron patches (name tag and shoulder patch), paid for by the Officer's Fund.  The first Hornet patch was given after your first solo on the Hornet.


----------



## Zoomie (8 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Welcome to the USofA!


We actually don't wear any USAF patches.  We wear Canadian Detachment designed patches - which are paid for by the Det.


----------



## HeavyHooker (8 Nov 2011)

For my three units that I have been in as aircrew, the respective units have paid for a grand total of zero patches.  No 1000 hour patches, no unit patches, flt safety, name tags, nada.  Same goes for my former trade.  The only patches I have ever had paid for were my IR patches!

HH


----------

